# Just had my HSG .... Need advice on unprotect sex!



## michelleann

Ok so i had my HSG this morning and they wouldn't tell me if it's good or bad I have to wait for the results at our FS review appointment! But my question is they told us to not have unprotected sex till after my next period! Did you all stick to this or did you ttc straight away? They did say why not to though!!


----------



## PCOSMomToTwo

We had unprotected sex mere hours (like 6 hours) after my HSG test. In fact, my RE informed me that it is best too because your fertility is increased since all ur tubes have been washed out! No clue why they would tell you to wait?! I say go for it :)


----------



## Springy

michelleann said:


> Ok so i had my HSG this morning and they wouldn't tell me if it's good or bad I have to wait for the results at our FS review appointment! But my question is they told us to not have unprotected sex till after my next period! Did you all stick to this or did you ttc straight away? They did say why not to though!!

I was never told to avoid it and like PCOSMom my husband and I tried to conceive the same month I had the HSG. You should be fine to try this month!


----------



## Mallow9

michelleann said:


> Ok so i had my HSG this morning and they wouldn't tell me if it's good or bad I have to wait for the results at our FS review appointment! But my question is they told us to not have unprotected sex till after my next period! Did you all stick to this or did you ttc straight away? They did say why not to though!!

My doctor told me the opposite and said my chances of getting pregnant are higher then normal because the tubes are free of any debris. Did the doctor say that you didn't have a clogged tube? That they can see on the screen right away so I wonder why the wait.

Going through this infertility process i have learned that I have to ask questions before leaving the doctor office and don't be afraid to ask why.


----------



## KahluaCupcake

My RE told me to go ahead and BD away, since there has been evidence that having an HSG increases the chances of getting pregnant right after, due to opening the tubes and such. :x How odd...

Also, I love your avatar, michelleann! Do you make those minibabies?


----------



## seoj

Wha???? Why would they NOT give you the results right away? That is SO LAME!!!! I'm sorry hun... I got mine from the technician that did the dye test while she was doing it! Then she told me right after that all looked great! So I knew before my FS!!! lol. 

Also, I had my IUI done that same month... so no reason for us to "hold off"... not really sure what the point is there? Was there a good reason why you should wait? Personally, I wouldn't... your TTC, and having the dye test shouldn't affect that - as a matter of fact, it's been known to help with fertility in certain cases. 

Best of luck to you hun!!!!! FX'd :)


----------



## arianne

Hi! I wonder if it is because you are having it around the time you ovulate and it may damage the egg?
I have this concern as my hsg is scheduled on CD9 which is the day I usually get my positive opk... does anybody knows if it is ok to have the xray done the day of your +opk, and ttc that same cycle?


----------



## ikmju4

michelleann said:


> Ok so i had my HSG this morning and they wouldn't tell me if it's good or bad I have to wait for the results at our FS review appointment! But my question is they told us to not have unprotected sex till after my next period! Did you all stick to this or did you ttc straight away? They did say why not to though!!

Hi I recently had my hsg at Plymouth and have been told this too, did u BD? Sorry for being nosey, also did they make u turn over during ur hsg? I'm going to have to wait two months think I may ring and ask for my results until they give them to me two months is a lifetime to wait. Hope it all worked out well for you, good results? I've been panicking that they havnt told me cos it's bad news :( xx


----------



## Bella Grace

They would not tell me the results of my hsg at the time. I had to make an appointment with my family doctor who referred me for the test. I think the hsg specialists just don't want women crying on their table because they need to rush you in and out of their office! :) I think it is just protocol unless your own dr does the test! 
My hsg showed I had a blockage on my left side - I went for a tubal cannulation test (basically an hsg while blocking your cervix with a balloon to cause more pressure) 4mos later and it showed both tubes were clear!!

We bd'd the day after my hsg because I knew I usually ov on day12 and hsg was day11.
They didn't make me completely turn over, but I had to roll to one side and then the other --I think so they could try to make sure that the dye would not go in, even with the help of gravity... idk.

Good luck and definitely call your dr for the results... they should have them withing a couple days at least. :flower:


----------



## nqhappy1

I can't imagine it causing any damage, but it make take some time for the HSG to have it's best impact and that statistically earlier may be less likely to conceive? Really don't know, if you find out please let us know. 

Thanks, 
N.


----------



## drsquid

The risk of radiation damage to the developing egg is extremely low and not
Worth worrying about. Supposedly you have an increased chance of pregnancy for the next 3 cycles. As an aside, hsg is usually performed either by and obgyn or a radiologist such as myself (ie doctors) and not by technicians


----------



## krystinab

The DR told me I could BD as soon as I wanted to and the chances of getting pregnant increase after the HSG....heres to some BFPs!


----------



## ikmju4

I think its that theres more risk of infection tbh, I was advised this too by plymouth fertility clinic and didn't listen now slightly concerned I have an infection :(


----------



## krystinab

My Dr gave me zithromax for me and DH to take the night before the HSG to help protect me from infection. Did you RE give you an antibiotic?


----------



## ikmju4

Yeah had two lots of abs but dr thinks I may still have an infection :(( just my luck


----------



## typeA TTC

Does it really take a month to get the HSG results back? They can't tell you on the spot?


----------



## krystinab

typeA TTC said:


> Does it really take a month to get the HSG results back? They can't tell you on the spot?

The DR who preformed it gave me my films right after the test. And my DR got the report in 3 days. I am meeting with my RE to discuss Thuesday so for me everything is reveiwed and reported within a week.


----------



## ikmju4

I get the impression it's just my clinic that doesn't tell me when I get the results it will have been two months :(


----------



## krystinab

ikmju4 said:


> I get the impression it's just my clinic that doesn't tell me when I get the results it will have been two months :(

2 flipping months???? Is this an RE? Are you doing any treatment or anything? That seems like a super long time to me.


----------



## ikmju4

Yeah it is my fertility clinic and a re. Nope not in any treatment yet, I'm so inpatient too feels like forever


----------



## krystinab

ikmju4 said:


> Yeah it is my fertility clinic and a re. Nope not in any treatment yet, I'm so inpatient too feels like forever

2 months is a long ass time, especially when you've been trying for over a year.


----------



## typeA TTC

I agree. I would likely call every day until they gave me the results. They would think I'm nutty but at least you would get the results. Good luck!


----------



## ikmju4

well i took your advice and have called three days straight and have my results (kindof) everythings normal :D thats all they would say and further treatment is to be discussed...


----------



## MoBaby

drsquid said:


> The risk of radiation damage to the developing egg is extremely low and not
> Worth worrying about. Supposedly you have an increased chance of pregnancy for the next 3 cycles. As an aside, hsg is usually performed either by and obgyn or a radiologist such as myself (ie doctors) and not by technicians

and Interventional Radiology PAs :) Def not technicians! 
I tell all my patients the results right then and there...
And no reason to wait... I tell all the ladies they can BD if they want to. Glad you finally got the results. Lame you had to wait.


----------

